# Leetle tiny wire insulator?



## Wheelah23 (Oct 2, 2011)

I found this thing next to a stable behind a probably 1890's structure. I think it's probably 1940's or so. It's porcelain, with a shiny glaze and a green stencil. It says "MEDIUM SIMPLEX", "One No. 18t", "One No. 14", "MADE IN HOLLAND", and "PATENTED". I don't know what you'd call it. It's small, has some groves on the outside, and is threaded on the inside. What do you think it is? How old, more importantly?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 2, 2011)

uonfnbdr


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 2, 2011)

kuqengmo8qyr


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 2, 2011)

It makes a fine hat for my marble. Or, if I turned them upside down, it could be an ice cream cone! []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 2, 2011)

nostril reemer..


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> kuqengmo8qyr


 []  Hey Connor it is what is called a wire nut. ya twist electrical wires together in the threaded area and they  automatically provide an insulated connection.............the newer ones are made of plastic with ametal threaded core. havent seen one of those since the early fifties..........Andy


----------



## JohnN (Oct 2, 2011)

Looks like they still make ceramic ones. Ceramic wire nuts


----------

